# GarageBand and POD X3



## asmegin_slayer (Jul 23, 2008)

Ok,

I got my mac and i got my x3............Now, how i record tracks with my pod to garage band? I looked in the line 6 manual, and i managed to change the midi setup to default all the inputs to the pod, but i still don't get any sound. If anyone has a tutorial or "how-to" that would be FANTASTIC!!

I'm eager to start recording

wow im such a dumbass, i figured it out now....


----------



## Thomas (Jul 23, 2008)

Are you connecting the POD directly through USB?


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jul 23, 2008)

Thomas said:


> Are you connecting the POD directly through USB?



Yes I am, i've noticed a tiny latency though.

Also, im trying to get a good sound with the presets with the pod to garage band, but it sounds like ass.... The garage band presets are pretty good.

Any advice?


----------



## Thomas (Jul 23, 2008)

Have you installed the Line6 drivers for the POD? The way it should work is that you use the POD as the sound device instead of the one built into your iMac. You plug your speakers or headphones to the POD itself; that way you will be able to record with no latency whatsoever.

As for the sound, what you hear yourself playing should be exactly what is recorded. Tweaking the POD and making it sound good takes a while to learn.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jul 23, 2008)

I have installed the drivers and Monkey as well. 

Here is a screenshot of configurations.

The way the POD is physically set up is by Guitar--->Pod---->Imac w/USB. Speakers are connected to the imac. Should i connect the external speakers to the headphone jack of the POD or through one of the left/right outputs?

Also, is there a setting in the POD itself that i should be aware of?


----------



## Thomas (Jul 23, 2008)

asmegin_slayer said:


> Speakers are connected to the imac. Should i connect the external speakers to the headphone jack of the POD or through one of the left/right outputs?


Absolutely. Direct monitoring FTW. 

Also, it looks like you are running your signal through one of GarageBand's plugins (guitar amp simulator?). There is really no need to do that, as that is what your POD is for (and I will bet it will sound a lot better, too!). Also, plugins take time to process a signal, which probably caused the latency you were experiencing.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jul 23, 2008)

Thomas said:


> Absolutely. Direct monitoring FTW.
> 
> Also, it looks like you are running your signal through one of GarageBand's plugins (guitar amp simulator?). There is really no need to do that, as that is what your POD is for (and I will bet it will sound a lot better, too!). Also, plugins take time to process a signal, which probably caused the latency you were experiencing.



Sorry,

Little confused

So your saying to connect my external speakers to the left or right output jack?
And what do i need to do to not use the amp simulator from GB? There is an option to not add effects, but that's where the distortions sounds like shit? How do you have yours setup?


----------



## Thomas (Jul 24, 2008)

asmegin_slayer said:


> Sorry,
> 
> Little confused
> 
> So your saying to connect my external speakers to the left or right output jack?


I should have been more specific. Connecting the speakers to the "phones" output should work just fine.


asmegin_slayer said:


> And what do i need to do to not use the amp simulator from GB? There is an option to not add effects, but that's where the distortions sounds like shit? How do you have yours setup?


In the screenshot you attached, to the right, there is a section labeled "Details". There are a few options selected there, "Amp Simulator", "Echo", and "Reverb". It is probably best to turn those off for now, although things like echo/delay and reverb are (in my opinion) best added on top of the recorded track. That way they can be tweaked and adjusted to fit the mix after you are done recording.

Most importantly, since you are now listening to yourself directly through the POD, *turn off the "Monitor" option above the "Details" section* -- since you should now be using the POD output for direct monitoring, this will only echo what you are already hearing, slightly delayed due to the latency.

At this point, what your recording sounds like should be exactly what you hear yourself play. I have not used Garage Band in a long time, but if something does not work as I described, I will look into it. Hope that helps.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 24, 2008)

yeah, definitely don´t do the amp simulator thing in garageband, it´s the worst amp sim i´ve ever dealt with...

the pod is an amp simulator in itself, so use that. tweak the cabinet and microphone settings to your liking.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks you guys, i got it to work wonderfully now.... Now its all about tweeking the sound and the EQ


----------



## AChRush1349 (Dec 25, 2009)

Hey, I just got a pocket pod. How do I get it set up for garage band? or do I need the full one for that? Got it from the mother for christmas. She didn't have the cash for the full one, but she said if this one didn't work, we could trade it in January for the full version...any advice?


----------



## sean106ESP (Aug 30, 2011)

Sorry to bump such an old thread but I need some advice before I pull the trigger.

I am getting a POD HD500 this week.

I run a Lexicon Lambda into two Studio Monitors and then the Lambda USb to my iMac. So my monitors are on all the time for my normal iMac audio etc. and also when I record into Garageband.

Would it be simple for me to just go:

Guitar----POD HD500----1/4cable----------Lambda Line in Mono (which then of course is connected to my iMac) for sound and recording? Then I would hear the POD HD 500 through my iMac I assume? Is it that simple? Thanks and again sorry for bumping an old thread.


----------

